# Defensive shield insurance?



## theYeti (Jan 3, 2016)

From delta? USCCA....anyone have this. Is this a gimmick? Thanks.

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/uscca-membership/22Facts/index.html?id=3steps&sid=Homepage&kmi=


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Seems like all of these "shield" policies have a LOT of outs for the company to not pay. I went with CCW SAFE which provides for legal protection for you if you're ever in an incident. That's one of your biggest potential expenses. They have a website. Very reasonable. For my wife and I its $159 per year. But I heard its going up a bit shortly but still reasonable.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

kramden said:


> Seems like all of these "shield" policies have a LOT of outs for the company to not pay. I went with CCW SAFE which provides for legal protection for you if you're ever in an incident. That's one of your biggest potential expenses. They have a website. Very reasonable. For my wife and I its $159 per year. But I heard its going up a bit shortly but still reasonable.


I read up on this and frankly, I'm not impressed.

They pay the legal fees, but they won't pay civil fees. If a relative of someone you killed in self-defense comes after you in civil court, you're on your own.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

Seems like U.S. Law Shield has a class every week somewhere in the Atlanta area. Even though the primary purpose is to sell insurance some have said there is some good info that justified the $10 fee.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

RobertS said:


> I read up on this and frankly, I'm not impressed.
> 
> They pay the legal fees, but they won't pay civil fees. If a relative of someone you killed in self-defense comes after you in civil court, you're on your own.


Doubt you will find a policy that will pay for civil suits...... If you do I am sure it will be expensive...... However with the policies that pay all legal fees you stand a good change of not going to jail.....

In Wisconsin if the shoot was justifiable you are immune from a civil suit....

FYI:
CCW Safe policies cover the following:
Covers one person for any criminal, *civil* or administrative legal action stemming from a self defense incident.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

CCW Safe

They have 3 different policies:

CCW Safe Single $129.00 per year

CCW Safe Dual(covers a couple) $199.00 per year

CCW Safe Military/LE (Covers one military or law enforcement officer (active or retired) for any criminal, civil or administrative legal action stemming from a self defense incident *for off duty incidents only*.) $99.00 per year

Looks like a good deal to me...........


----------

